# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  αλμπινος ζεμπρακι.....???

## tonis!

"fullyhappy" κατα καιρους ακουω διαφορους να λενε πραγματα για αλμπινουν ζεμπρακια.....πριν καμποσες μερες γενηθηκαν 2 μαυρα κανονικα μιρκα και ενα ολολευκο....χτες ανοιξε τα ματια του και τι να δω....ηταν κατακοκκινα!!εχω ακουσει οτι αν ενα ζωο εχει κοκκινα ματια και ειναι λευκο ειναι αλμπινος!!!λετε να ειναι????αυτο ειναι γονιδιακο???εχει καποιες ιδιεταιροτητες???θα ανεβασω φωτογραφιες συντομα!!  :winky:   ::

----------


## tonis!



----------


## ria

νομιζω ειναι μεταλλαξη..καποιος προγονος απο τα μικρα σου ηταν λευκος ή κουβαλουσε γονιδιο λευκου ..επισης αυτο γινεται αν ζευγαρωνουν επι γενιες παρδαλα με ασπρους παραγοντες καποιοι απογονοι θα βγουν λευκοι και βγηκε ετσι το μικρακι..καποιος αλλος μπορει να σε κατατοπισει και καλυτερα μιας και ειμαι στην αρχη ακομη με τις μεταλλαξεις στα ζεμπρακια!
οπως και να εχει να σου ζησει!!!!!  ::

----------


## tonis!

Σωτηρια σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!!  ::  απλα εχω και καποιες αλλες ερωτησεις για οποιον ξερει!!εχει καποια διαφορα στην φροντιδα???ειναι σπανιο???εχει καποιο συγκεκρυμενο προσδοκυμο ζωης????ειναι αλμπινο????  ::

----------


## tonis!

....?

----------


## Antigoni87

Κάνε λίγη υπομονή και θα σου απαντήσουν μόλις το δουν  ::  
Πάντως είναι πανέμορφοοοο!!  ::   :eek:   ::

----------


## jk21

μαλλον το πουλακι σου θα εξελιχθει ετσι  ::  

http://www.zebrafinch.com/SocietyFinch/Ino.html

τα << ινο >> ειναι μια μεταλλαξη που συνανταται και σε αλλα πουλια.εδω ο βασιλης αναφερει τι ισχυει αντιστοιχα στα καναρινια 
viewtopic.php?f=61&t=525

Υπάρχουν επίσης λιποχρωμικά καναρίνια με κόκκινα μάτια και στα τρία χρώματα που αναφέρθηκα και έχουν τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά κρίσης με τα άλλα λιποχρωμικά με τη μόνη διαφορά ότι πρέπει το χρώμα των ματιών τους να είναι φωτεινό κόκκινο ή σκούρο κόκκινο.Το χαρακτηριστικό αυτό των κόκκινων ματιών κληρονομείται από τα καναρίνια των μεταλλάξεων σατινέ και φαίο.Στην περίπτωση αυτή ανάλογα με το χρώμα βάσης τα πουλιά αποκαλούνται : ΛΟΥΤΙΝΟ για το κίτρινο – ΡΟΥΜΠΙΝΟ για το κόκκινο- ΑΛΜΠΙΝΟ για το λευκό. Έτσι π.χ.έχουμε Λουτίνο έντονο- Ρουμπίνο Ιβουάρ έντονο-Αλμπίνο επικρατούν κ.λ.π.

----------


## Antigoni87

Δημήτρη, πρέπει να δίνει αυξημένη ποσότητα βιταμίνης Α νομίζω;  ::

----------


## jk21

ναι αντιγονη (ξεχαστηκα...) στα λευκα καναρινια υπαρχει η αυξημενη αναγκη  σε αυτη τη βιταμινη λογω μη σωστου μεταβολισμου της

----------


## tonis!

πως μπορω να τους παρεχω βιταμινη Α????δηλαδη ειναι αλμπινο ή ινο...ειναι σπανια μεταλαξη και εχει καποια αλλη ειδιεταιροτητα που πρεπει να προσεξω???  ::

----------


## jk21

τροφες με ακετη βιταμινη α  ειναι το αυγο (κυριως στον κροκο του) ,το μπροκολο ,το καροτο ,το σπανακι και αλλες .αν δεν ειναι στην πτεροροια δινε και κοκκινη πιπερια αν και τοτε η οχι και πολυ συχνη χορηγηση δεν νομιζω να δωσει καποια αποχρωση σε καποια πουπουλα στο πουλι.'


ομως καλα ειναι να προμηθευτεις σκευασμα βιταμινης α ή καποια πολυβιταμινη που να την περιλαμβανει και να δινεις λιγες μερες καθε μηνα.

----------


## Antigoni87

Άσχετο, τα ίδια λέω να τηρήσω κι εγώ για το κοκατίλ μου που είναι λευκό (όχι αλμπίνο, ούτε καθαρό λουτίνο αλλά μοιάζει πάρα πολύ με λουτίνο στο χρώμα) αλλά και στο καναρίνι μου το κίτρινο χιονέ ιβουάρ. Γενικώς καλά είναι να δίνουμε έξτρα βιταμίνη Α μέσω τροφών σε οποιοδήποτε ανοιχτόχρωμο πτηνό, κι ας μην είναι αλμπίνο;  ::

----------


## jk21

μονο τα λευκα αντιγονη εχουν εξτρα αναγκη .τα αλλα που εχουν απλα και λευκο χρωμα αλλα και αλλα χρωματα εχουν παρομοιες αναγκες με ολα τα υπολοιπα ειδη.η υπερφορτωση με βιταμινη α (μονο με συμπληρωματα υπαρχει κινδυνος ,οχι με απλες τροφες) δημιουργει προβληματα μεσοπροθεσμα στο συκωτι

----------


## Alexandros

Albino στα ζεβρακια είναι παρα πολύ σπάνιο. Δεν ειδα ποτε Albino ζεβρακι ούτε ξέρω κάποιον που έχει Albino.
Και προσωπικό δεν πιστεύω το μικρούλη είναι Albino. 

Εγώ πιστεύω είναι ΜΑΣΚΑ-ΚΑΦΕ-ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ-ΜΑΤΙΑ μπορεί να είναι όμως ΜΑΣΚΑ-ΓΚΡΙ-ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ-ΜΑΤΙΑ. Μάσκα είναι μια Φυλοσύνδετη μεταλλάξει, σημαίνει το μικρό είναι θηλυκό.  

Μονο το άσπρο υπολειπόμενη Καναρίνι έχει πρόβλημα με το Βιταμίνη A το επικρατούσα άσπρο δεν έχει πρόβλημα. 

Βέβαιος δεν βλάπτει να δίνεις Βιταμίνη A Extra.

----------


## Alexandros

> Βέβαιος δεν βλάπτει να δίνεις Βιταμίνη A Extra.


.......πάντα βέβαιος όλα με μετρα

----------


## tonis!

τελικα μαλλον το μικρο δεν ειναι αλμπινο γιατι οσο μεγαλωνει τα ματια του σκουραινουν!φιλε Αλεξανδρε θα σου ημουν ευνομων αν εβαζες μια φωτογραφια  με το πως θα εξελιχνει το πουλακι!!!!  ::

----------


## tonis!

[marq=right:28cfa0y0] :: [/marq:28cfa0y0]

----------


## Alexandros

Αν έχω δίκιο με την γνώμη μου θα φαίνεται το πουλί έτσι.

----------

